# Resurgence of Interest in Samurai Films.



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/usatoday/20051027/en_usatoday/everybodyssamuraifighting

* Everybody's samurai fighting*




> Samurai films are on a hot streak at the movies, on TV and on DVD.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2005)

I see more of them on HBO etc. these days, it seems...I'm trying  to tape Zatoichi now!


----------

